# docusign or similar



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Do any of you use docusign or similar to email contracts? I think it costs money, and I wonder if its worth it, and which ones are better, and more compatible with more peoples systems. Im moving into a new house (rental) and everything was done under some Adobe Signature program, and it seems pretty cool.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I know a lot of real estate agencies are using it here in Canada when they're doing contracts for houses.


----------



## CindyinRI (Nov 2, 2018)

We use Docusign!

i don't think we pay anything - Depending on what email you use.

Do you have a gmail account (or of the like) or a domain?


----------



## CindyinRI (Nov 2, 2018)

*Create your own Fillable Form*

Also - I'm not sure of your technical skills but you can use Jotform to make your own "Fillable" form - Check it out!!

You also have the option of inserting Docusign into the form.

jotform.com


----------



## lebeaupainting (Apr 23, 2012)

I just started using hellosign, it's basically the same as docusign but a little less costly. I tried both and thought they were comparable so I started using hellosign. Works well for me


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've used both Docusign and Adobe.

They are both good. I use Adobe now solely because I wanted the pdf tools subscription for various things.


----------

